# AYC Intercultural Programs Bangkok



## kirsty.crow

Hi,

I am considering coming to Bangkok in order to undertake a TESOL Course with AYC Intercultural Programs. Provided that I successfully complete the Course, this in turn should then lead on to a job placement in a Thai School.

I don't have any concerns about coming to Thailand, I have had many extended stays there before and feel that I have a realistic insight into the Country and it's Culture. I also realise that once established, jobwise, it would probably be sensible to strike out on my own.

That said, I would be most interested to here from anyone who has had direct experience of AYC.

Many thanks,

Kirstylane:


----------



## Serendipity2

kirsty.crow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering coming to Bangkok in order to undertake a TESOL Course with AYC Intercultural Programs. Provided that I successfully complete the Course, this in turn should then lead on to a job placement in a Thai School.
> 
> I don't have any concerns about coming to Thailand, I have had many extended stays there before and feel that I have a realistic insight into the Country and it's Culture. I also realise that once established, jobwise, it would probably be sensible to strike out on my own.
> 
> That said, I would be most interested to here from anyone who has had direct experience of AYC.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Kirstylane:



Kirsty,

Here's a forum I found that might give you some heads-up information. Read all of the comments but especially the last. It appears he has first hand knowledge of AYC Intercultural Programs. Do a cut & paste into the address line of your browser. Good luck 

Job Discussion Forums :: View topic - AYC Intercultural Programs

Serendipity2


----------



## kirsty.crow

Thanks Serendipity2 for pointing me in the direction of this forum. Hitherto I had been unable to find any information whatsoever.

Kirsty


----------



## Serendipity2

kirsty.crow said:


> Thanks Serendipity2 for pointing me in the direction of this forum. Hitherto I had been unable to find any information whatsoever.
> 
> Kirsty



Kristy,

It might be worth your while to check other schools as well. There are probably hundreds in Thailand - virtually anywhere you would want to live. If you have your credentials in order that's a big plus. When I was in Chiang Mai earlier this year I met an American expat who had been teaching in Chiang Mai of 3-4 years on annual contracts. They provided the work permit. Be careful if a school gets you your work visa - they may try to make sure you can't work for anyone else should you quit. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2

kirsty.crow said:


> Thanks Serendipity2 for pointing me in the direction of this forum. Hitherto I had been unable to find any information whatsoever.
> 
> Kirsty



Here's another link with jobs listed. They may already be filled but I'm sure they have periodic turnover. Many are listed with the pay. Be aware that if they give an hourly rate that that is for a FULL hour whereas the average class is [as I understand] only 50 minutes. The pay seems pretty good IF you can get enough hours but remember you can live adequately on $750-$1000 per month if you eat Thai food and live modestly. Any money you earn above that you can go out and have an annual fling! [don't forget my cut!] 

Jobs | Teaching English in Thailand

Serendipity2


----------



## kirsty.crow

Thanks for all you good advise. I'm feeling good about my move to BKK, I'm sure it's going to be a positive experience. I was last there in 2008 around about the time when the disruption was taking place at both the Airports. At that time I was living very cheaply on wonderful Thai food so I'm quite confident that I will be ok on a Teacher's salary. My first priority will be to make sure that I get through the TESOL Course.


----------



## caseyrunning

*school's agenda*



kirsty.crow said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am considering coming to Bangkok in order to undertake a TESOL Course with AYC Intercultural Programs. Provided that I successfully complete the Course, this in turn should then lead on to a job placement in a Thai School.
> 
> I don't have any concerns about coming to Thailand, I have had many extended stays there before and feel that I have a realistic insight into the Country and it's Culture. I also realise that once established, jobwise, it would probably be sensible to strike out on my own.
> 
> That said, I would be most interested to here from anyone who has had direct experience of AYC.
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Kirstylane:


I'm not familiar with AYC. But all the tofel and tesol schools seem to have a particular agenda beyond just teaching you how to teach English.

I attended Text And Talk Academy. Their agenda is to teach you how to teach in Thai government High Schools. Their main business is staffing these schools. Fine if thats what you want to do. I had no intention or desire to do that so it was a very big waist of money and time for me. Joe Casey


----------



## kirsty.crow

Hi Joe,

I'm not too worried about being prepared for teaching in Thai Ministry of Education Schools, as initially that would be the path I would be looking to pursue. In the fullness of time, however, I might well consider branching out in a different direction. AYC are upfront on their website in proclaiming the fact that they do exactly what you have suggested, prepare one for teaching in a Thai Government High School.

I hope that I will find this all right. Hitherto all my teaching experience has been on a one-to-one basis. I realise that this will be a whole different ball game and will certainly be character building. I just hope that I'm up to it.

Thanks for replying to my post, I welcome all advice.

Kirsty


----------

